# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى تحديثات :  Commzero 3.601 New Update(2011.4.29)

## mohamed73

*New features:
 1: [SPD] Read version of project in NOR mode
 2: [SPD] SC8800S2/3/4 supported
 3: [MTK] New UID decryption for ROM+Bootloader Firmware Image
 4: [MTK] Bypass Protection of Secure BB chip on MT6226 series
 5: [MTK] Added MT6253 UID decryption V2 to InternalRam bootloader
 6: [MTK] Unlock improved
 7: [MTK] IMEI Rebuild function improved
 8: [MTK] MT6516 supported, ReadFlash only
 9: [MStar] 8535x/8533 improved
 10: [MStar] 8535x Nand supported, ReadFlash/Unlock only
 11: [SiLabs] boot improved
 12: [INF] WriteFlash improved
 13: [All Chips] Support new NOR flash memory: SVME6432UTB
 Bug fixes:
 1: [MStar] Fixed a crash during USB device enumeration
 2: Some tiny bug fixes 
 MTK-BOX Main Tool Add the Support web 
 Box Firmware Update to 1.53  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

